# I am a horrible bunny mummy



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As some of you may know, we have had a load of gypsys take camp on the field accross the road, and they have already been causing trouble.

They broke into the garden last night and stole the lovely new kennel i bought as a shelter for the rabbits, a rabbit run and a few other bits :crying: :cursing:

Anyways....

The three rabbits that stay out on a night are going to have to come in tonight, but will have to stay in pet carriers :crying: Its so cruel to do that, but i have no choice as i dont have anymore spare indoor cages for them :crying:

I am going to go out tomorrow and pick up a few indoor cages i ordered, so it will only be the one night, but i cant help feeling dreadful about it 

I am a bad bunny mummy, but i would rather them be safe and sad than eaten by them scumbags


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

No you're not, you are looking out for them like any caring owner would, could they have free range time before going to bed in their carriers? That may make you feel better about it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No you're not, you are looking out for them like any caring owner would, could they have free range time before going to bed in their carriers? That may make you feel better about it


Well they have been playing out since 8am, and wont come in til about half 8 ish. So thats not too bad is it :blushing:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No you're not, you are looking out for them like any caring owner would, could they have free range time before going to bed in their carriers? That may make you feel better about it


i second this, from your threads your bunnies mean the world to you and you clearly love them very much, your doing your best with them, please don't feel bad x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you are doing the right thing. I recently heard that at a large agricultural show last year, a load of gypsies tried to steal all the rabbits in the rabbit show tent during the night.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The main thing is that you are keeping them safe, and its only one night, so dont beat yourself up too much!

*Heidi*


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

I agree with other ladies i would rather them be safe with you than risk them being stolen some people are just awful stealing things how dare they is there anyone you can report it to, cant they get moved on if things are happing in the area? i would go mad but yeah keep your bunnies safe xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well the gypsys have all just left in a huge convoy. They must have stolen all they wanted 

I saw one of their vans with my dog kennel and bits on... So i ran and got my keys and jumped in the car to chase after him :blushing:
It was a natural reaction, which was stupid i guess :eek6:

I eventually caught up with him after losing him twice and rang 999. The police said i was wrong for using a phone when driving 
In the midst of the conversation, i lost him again  :cursing:

I am so upset and fuming. I reeeeeeeeeeally wanted to ram him and punch his lights out :lol:


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well the gypsys have all just left in a huge convoy. They must have stolen all they wanted
> 
> I saw one of their vans with my dog kennel and bits on... So i ran and got my keys and jumped in the car to chase after him :blushing:
> It was a natural reaction, which was stupid i guess :eek6:
> ...


The police are just a load of numpties! I take it they didn't try to find him? You really haven't had much luck lately have you hun! Well, at least they've gone now! Don't feel bad about the bunnies, i'm sure they'll be fine and it's only one night! Hows Lily these days?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Your doing the best for them which makes you a good bunny mummy!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Dont be daft your a great bunny mummy.

Have you phoned the police???


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

your so lucky they didnt take anyone!  all your hardwork getting them everything they need and then they take it grrrrr! i hope you took their registration, if you have the receipts still i wouldve thought you could easily prosecute, i guess the police will have their work cut out over the next few weeks. I really hope they dont go out and get a rabbit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Grrrr Pikey's!!!!! I agree your doing the right thing hun - well your making the best of a bad situation and the rabbits will be chuffed to be inside and nosey about so they'll think of it as a holiday - dont beat yourself up about it! I'd like to bet you'll have them loose in the house by 10pm! lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I'd like to bet you'll have them loose in the house by 10pm! lol


:blushing: :lol: i did :lol:


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :blushing: :lol: i did :lol:


:lol::thumbup::lol::thumbup::lol::thumbup::lol::thumbup::lol:


----------

